
Ask HN: Best talks on programming for beginners? - leeuwnhawk
Which are some of the best talks&#x2F;seminars I can find on programming intended for beginners? I am supposed to conduct a seminar on programming in a university next week and I want to make sure I do my research well before speaking in front of the students.
======
brudgers
Beginners at what?

The presentation should be tuned to the audience. Graduate students in
mechanical engineering begin from a different place than first year students
in creative writing.

Even within a group of creative writing students, there will be variation in
technical interest, knowledge, and ability. Is the presentation tuned to
toward the left end or the right end of the distribution...I suggest the right
end because people who don't care won't care.

Anyway, it would be helpful to have your list as a starting point and then
people can help refine and augment it. I mean my first thoughts were shaped by
beginning programmers. Which suggests that my individual experience is
different from yours and the resources you use should fit your personality and
experience.

Good luck.

